# heey everyone! *waves*



## ms_althani (May 15, 2007)

hey all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




im miss althani from qatar and im 21 yr old..
I was referred here by a good friend..i love makeup so very much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and im excited to be a new member on this site,
i wish to meet new people who love makeup as much as i do  and hopefully make some new friends


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 15, 2007)

Welcome. Enjoy the site.


----------



## Alice (May 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## coachkitten (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope to see you around the site!


----------



## surfdiva (May 16, 2007)

Hiya and welcome =)


----------



## Janice (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra Ms Althani!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Dana72 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## ms_althani (May 18, 2007)

omg u guyz are so nice, thanx for welcoming me..im having a blast here =)


----------



## applefrite (May 18, 2007)

Welcome !!!!


----------



## DevinGirl (May 19, 2007)

You came to the right place!


----------



## foxyqt (May 20, 2007)

hala wallaaah =D welcome to Specktra~!


----------



## ms_althani (May 21, 2007)

thx everybody
 Quote:

  hala wallaaah =D welcome to Specktra~!  
 
YAY enty men UAE ..next door =P lol ur so sweet ..thx for welcoming me 7ayaty


----------



## Hilly (May 21, 2007)

welcome!!


----------



## msmack (May 21, 2007)

howdy! please to meet ya!


----------



## user79 (May 22, 2007)

Hi althani, welcome to specktra!


----------

